# FMS and Parasite Cleanses



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site and have been reading a lot of the topic discussions and it's been interesting. Sometimes incouraging, sometimes not. But it's nice to know that there is moral support out there.Recently I came to discover that I have FMS and having had no luck with conventional western medicine have turned to TCM (traditional Chinese medicine). The other day I paid my first visit to an acupuncturist who is also versed in the use of Chinese herbal medicine. I have much confidence in him, as he seemed well aquainted with FMS and he is certain that he can help me get my body back in balance and well again in about 3 months.Anyway, one of the things that he has suggested that I might want to try is a parasite cleanse. (Gross!) He works closely with a nutritionist who claims that about 90% of FMS cases are directly the cause of parasite invasion and can be very satisfactorily treated this way. Have any of you out there had any experience in this regard? I'd love the input. Thanks.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome lotus. I tried some chinese herbal packets of tablets for parasites once from an "herbalist" who sold the stuff; but I did not find them at all helpful. That's just me though. I did find acidophilis and digestive enzymes helpful for a year though. Later I found out I had a fungal infection from taking antibiotics and went on Diflucan which controlled my bowel symptoms of painful stooling. It hasn't had much affect on my fibro though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks, Moldie.Maybe you are one of the fabled 10% not afflicted with the critters. Next week I go to the acupuncturist and I'll give the cleanse a try, I suppose. When you feel bad you'll try anything. This is an excellent site full of vibrant, intelligent people. 'till next time. Paula


----------

